# 7/16 steel shooters



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Wondering if you'll fess up your favorite flatband setup for 7/16 or 11mm?

Mine currently for a 34" draw is Snipersling yellow 0.80 22-15 450% ABL.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

The only taper I use is 18-23 using 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels .and favourite band I would say is the old 0.65 purple from 100% slingshot 🎯👌👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿. But I'm really loving the 0.60 pink from 100% slingshot aswell 🎯👌👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I shoot a 30 x 15 taper on .6 shot bands. It does a good job with ½" steel as well at 10 yd or less.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I have 25x13x.85 Precise Gold (30" draw/500% stretch) on my HGH at the moment shooting .44 caliber steel.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I know this has been discussed but my frame tips are only 20mm wide so, will 25-30mm band widths lose much performance if mounted flat with overhang or should they be folded, say on outer edge?


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Whytey said:


> I know this has been discussed but my frame tips are only 20mm wide so, will 25-30mm band widths lose much performance if mounted flat with overhang or should they be folded, say on outer edge?


With 25mm I would say, its not necessary, and I would fold it then with 30mm.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree with what chicx said, I put a 12mm slice in the 30mm end so it will lay flat when folded. Folding the end of the band that attaches to your fork should not effect power or accuracy.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I made up some new test bands Friday. They are GZK 0.76 cut at 23mm to 19mm taper with a 10" active band length for a 50" draw. 

I was able to get out and shoot a little bit yesterday, this setup will shoot a 7/16" steel ball completely through a tin can like it isn't even there at 15 yards. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

I shot that ammo size with BSB White 0.8 and with better results Great White 0,85 from Catty Shack. 
Had both in an 25-15 taper, for the stretch ratio I would need to check once at home later again.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have shot SimpleShot 24mmx17mmx.7mm for 7/16" steel and it has shot well. Has been a flat shooter to about the 30 yard area and hits like a ton of bricks. Not to much hand slap either ;- ) I shoot 500%+ elongation at about my 30" short draw for better accuracy !

wll


----------

